# Need to find a food processor capable of dicing cooked chicken



## soupgroupie (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a successful business preparing soups and salads for our local Farmer's Market once a week. We have a very popular chicken salad that has now ramped up to the point that we cook 125 lbs of boneless chicken breasts for this salad each week. It takes 4 people 4 hours to prep this salad, with the lion's share of prep time going towards dicing the cooked chicken breasts. Just saw a demo of the Robot Coupe CL50 last week and while that would be great for all the other vegetable prep we do, the RC sales rep said that it will not do the chicken. And that none of the other RC models could either. I've searched the internet and cannot find a processor that will dice the cooked chicken. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Don't know your budget but a buffalo chopper might possibly work for your application. Cost would probably be about double the cost of a Robot Coupe CL50. I have known places to use a big mixer and a paddle with warm chicken breasts broken into big chunks like 3 or 4 pieces. Put in bowl and use top speed. Be sure to cover bowl first though, don't ask how I know this.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@SoupGroupie

Do you want to dice or chop? The RC and buffalo will chop but not dice.

Maybe one of those things "as seen on TV" whopper chopper, probably not sturdy enough.

You may make things a little quicker if you tried a *metal mandoline*.

Maybe something like this











Franklin Machine Products 224-1135 - Easy Chicken Slicer Chicken Slicer By Nemco 1/2" Slice *Franklin Machine *
Mfg Model #:224-1135 
Central Model #:885-40K*Starting at:* *$328.00 EA *












Cheese Slicer and Cuber, 3/8" Thickness *Nemco *
Mfg Model #:55300A-1 
Central Model #:400-006*Starting at:* *$156.75 EA*

































Home





[h1]Prince Castle 910-A Square Cut 3/8" Dice Witch[emoji]174[/emoji] Dicer[/h1]
 *Item #:* 314635   *Model #:* 910-A*Manufacturer:* Prince Castle  



$201.96
$350.20 List Price


----------



## soupgroupie (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion but the buffalo chopper is clearly not the right tool for the job. I need a uniform dice size for the chicken salad.

The search goes on !

;->


----------



## soupgroupie (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! These small scale table top units are not up to the volume we do. I have used similar units for onions and been mostly frustrated with those results.

;->


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

SoupGroupie said:


> Thanks for your suggestion but the buffalo chopper is clearly not the right tool for the job. I need a uniform dice size for the chicken salad.
> 
> The search goes on !
> 
> ;->


Yeah neither of my suggestions work for a dice. Sorry brain cramp on my part. You might check out an Urschel model 6 dicer.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I know you said diced, but how about meat claws/meat shredder for the chicken?

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=meat+shredders&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## kitchenkartel (Jul 21, 2015)

"DON" sells all sizes of dicers , The 1/2 inch would work as long as your breasts are cut in half , so they are not to thick . Faster and less liabilty for the user. Make sure your breasts are really cold they will go through the dicer more cleanly.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

not a great answer here, but you can always purchase it pre diced through GFS or someone...


----------



## Randy Lewis (Mar 2, 2018)

soupgroupie said:


> I have a successful business preparing soups and salads for our local Farmer's Market once a week. We have a very popular chicken salad that has now ramped up to the point that we cook 125 lbs of boneless chicken breasts for this salad each week. It takes 4 people 4 hours to prep this salad, with the lion's share of prep time going towards dicing the cooked chicken breasts. Just saw a demo of the Robot Coupe CL50 last week and while that would be great for all the other vegetable prep we do, the RC sales rep said that it will not do the chicken. And that none of the other RC models could either. I've searched the internet and cannot find a processor that will dice the cooked chicken. Any suggestions? Thanks!


Did you ever find anything? I'm looking for something also. Thanks!!!


----------

